# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Round Table Discussion: Lucid Dream Every Night (method)

## spiritofthewolf

Hey folks,

this is my first post in the Research Department so I don't know what has been discussed and what hasn't in this section. I am sure there is a thread just like mine, so you can delete mine if need be.

The reason I am making this is so we can all "Sit down at the table" and come up with an idea on how to induce Lucidity each and every night.. I think we should come up with idea's like everyone is, but discuss them here.. The pro's the con's, what can be changed, and what works...

Everything comes into play, but I believe we can figure out a method to where we can become Lucid Every night.. So I am just asking, who would like to sit down and discuss this?

----------


## mrdeano

More or less every method allows you to do it every night.
It all depends on how experienced you are at that particular method and how easy it is to do it.

I guess the real question is which is the easiest and most reliable method?

In my experience it would have to be any WILD technique. I understand its hard to master at first, but once you have it down you can induce a LD any night.
The only problem with WILD is loss of sleep.

----------


## Mariano

Depends on experience, exactly.
one can be a DEILD master and induce several lucid dreams per nigh.
same with WILD.
and with DILD.

I'm working on Dream Yoga, it lets you be lucid everynight, and even dream by dream, if you work on it.
the problem is that a bit hard to maintain, and to work on it, you must be very stubborn.

----------

